

Uncanny Portraits Visualize The Power of Genetics - fdb
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1673052/uncanny-portraits-visualize-the-power-of-genetics

======
kghose
I really appreciate the art, but my training makes me say: did Ulrich do the
'control experiment'? Did he take unrelated people and juxtapose their faces,
matching up the points that he normally does, and the blending and try and see
if he could match them up just as well?

